# Mount Canon (PTP) cameras

## JanErik

Seems I need to do something special for this? USB storage devices like my CF reader and memory sticks work, but my cameras (PS A85 and EOS 300D) are not detected as USB storage devices.

It works under KUbuntu, how is it done there?

----------

## Kabuto

You need gphoto2 installed.  This also install libgphoto2 which F-SPOT, digikam, gtkam or others can use.

----------

## Section_8

If you have libgphoto, there is a kioslave that lets you "mount" a ptp camera in konqueror - maybe this is how kubuntu does it.  Also, there is gphotofs (available at http://www.gphoto.org/ - doesn't look like it's in portage) that uses FUSE to mount a ptp camera.

----------

